# A few more photo's



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's a batch I did for Carver a couple years ago.










Some Rouges.










Belly-up shads.









Sure do miss doing it, like hunting and fishing.
Soon I hope...soon.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, all I can say is Wow. And the belly ups, love them.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

love them i need to start making my own lures they look great good job


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Great job! I love those Belly Ups! Those are great!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I got the idea for the Belly-Ups while fishing at Piedmont.
We were in a bay and bass were tearing up the shad...lots of them went floating belly up then got gobbled up.


----------

